# Thule vs. Yakima?



## cargue (Feb 20, 2004)

Any opinions out there on gutterless small car roof rack systems? Namely Thule vs. Yakima.


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

*I just chose the best prices...*

I think all in all they are so similiar in the end that I ended up buying based on price.
Performance only carries Thule so I found the best price on a Tule system (was about 25% off retail) and had Performance price match that price. Added to that a 20% coupon Performance had and ended up saving close to 45%. Not too bad.....and shipping for whatever reason was only $11 for the whole system.

KMan



cargue said:


> Any opinions out there on gutterless small car roof rack systems? Namely Thule vs. Yakima.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

If you're looking form something a bit cheaper, look at Xsport (from Performance Bike). I got a three bike roof rack for under $200, and then bought a couple locking cores from I think Thule, so I can lock the bike to the rack. In the 3+ years I've had them, no problems (and they even survived to theft attempts).

P.S. I have a Mazda Protege


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

cargue said:


> Any opinions out there on gutterless small car roof rack systems? Namely Thule vs. Yakima.


As KMan said, they are both so similar in quality, that you can go strictly by price. Yakima is American made if that's a selling point to you.


----------



## Jeff in CO (Jan 20, 2004)

*Yakima*

I've owned Yakima for many years and it has never failed me. I like the fact that they use round poles instead of the square one. If your roof has a slope to it, the Thule will also slope. Difficult to attach something if one support isn't square with the other one. With the Yakima, you can twist the ski rack to sit squarely.


----------



## Phat_Head (Jan 12, 2004)

seems a few people have have thule racks just fall off their vehicle. not sure what all the circumstances were, but haven't heard of anything like that with the yakimas.


----------



## yogreg (Dec 23, 2003)

cargue said:


> Any opinions out there on gutterless small car roof rack systems? Namely Thule vs. Yakima.


I have owned Yakima and Thule.
Thule racks are bombproof. Case in point..a few years ago I did the dreaded forgot about clearance and smashed my rig and my friends rig on a pole. Both fork legs were bent, the headliner and roof of my Explorer was torn back(instant convertible), but the Thule was still frimly attached to the shredded roof.

Ever since that day I am forever sold on Thule.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Why only those two?*



cargue said:


> Any opinions out there on gutterless small car roof rack systems? Namely Thule vs. Yakima.


I've got a Saris roof rack that works and looks just fine. I bought it used, but even new it's still much less expensive than either Thule or Yaklima.


----------



## 5.10 (Jan 14, 2004)

Second the Saris. I really like mine and they have great customer service.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

cargue said:


> Any opinions out there on gutterless small car roof rack systems? Namely Thule vs. Yakima.


I prefer the Yakima bike trays over the Thule, but as far as the load bars and towers it's a toss up. I have a 95 civic that I use Thule load bars/towers and Yakima trays. On my 4 runner I used all Yakima equipment.

I found this site has some of the lowest prices on both systems.

http://www.ageebike.com/


----------



## rider997 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Yakima is NOT American made*



The Weasel said:


> As KMan said, they are both so similar in quality, that you can go strictly by price. Yakima is American made if that's a selling point to you.


Yakima may be a U.S. company, but they make almost all of their stuff in Mexico. Their lock cores are made in Belgium.

Thule manufactures their products in the USA in Connecticut.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

rider997 said:


> Yakima may be a U.S. company, but they make almost all of their stuff in Mexico. Their lock cores are made in Belgium.
> 
> Thule manufactures their products in the USA in Connecticut.


aha! thanks for the clarification. 
I will say this. I have a Thule system (with a Volvo name stamp) that has not let me down. I recently purchased the Yakima King Cobra. So it's nice that you have the option to run Yak's carriers if you prefer their design/features more. As for the King Cobra, it is a great concept (and Thule will be coming out with their version this spring). However, I am finding it a bit difficult to load my bike on this carrier on (even) a smaller SUV. I could imagine it being much easier on a normal or smaller car as the thread originator has.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I've owned both....*

I've owned both a Thule and Yakima. Both are excellent racks roof racks. Both are durable and hold up well for carrying bikes. For simply carrying bikes, I don't have a preference.

My preference is Yakima over Thule because the individual bike rails for Yakima will mount to either a round bar (Yakima) or a rectangle bar (Thule). This may not seem like a big deal, but if you're traveling and trying to consolidate space (carpooling, etc.), Yak rails make the whole process easier, because if you need to, it's simply a matter of pulling your rails off and attaching them to your buddy's rack, regardless of whether it's a Yak or Thule. If you have Thule bike rails, you must use a Thule bar to mount them on the roof.

Ken


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> My preference is Yakima over Thule because the individual bike rails for Yakima will mount to either a round bar (Yakima) or a rectangle bar (Thule). This may not seem like a big deal, but if you're traveling and trying to consolidate space (carpooling, etc.), Yak rails make the whole process easier, because if you need to, it's simply a matter of pulling your rails off and attaching them to your buddy's rack, regardless of whether it's a Yak or Thule. If you have Thule bike rails, you must use a Thule bar to mount them on the roof.
> 
> Ken


Ken - I'm not so sure if it's that simple. At least in my example above, I had to rip off tabs on the Yak carrier in order to fit it to Thule bars. It is now essentially a Thule carrier. I think if I now tried to put it on a Yak bar, it wouldn't fit as snug, or at all? Can you elaborate/example?


----------



## mtn_man2 (Jan 26, 2004)

*I sell and install both and this is what I think...*

Both Yakima and Thule have their goods and bads. It really depends on the vehicle and what type of bikes or other accessories you want on the rack. The reason I say the vehicle makes a difference is because even though they are similar, in many cases the base rack is much easier to deal with from Yakima. I would say that the type of bike also depends because they both have different set-ups. If you are looking to put a big bike up top Yakima has the King Cobra series, but Thule has put out a big bike carrier as well. Sorry, don't know the name. If you are looking for road bikes I would consider the Thule because of the type of wheel strap they use. Yakima's trays tend to be a little more involved and can sometimes be a pain in the butt. I personally feel that Yakima's towers and bars are much easier to use and are more universal. Mixing and matching Yakima and Thule isn't a bad thing either. If you wanted to give me the year, make, and model of your vehicle I would be more than happy to give you my recommendations of which way to go. Let me know what type of bikes too. I enjoy this stuff, that's why I sell it.

Good luck


----------



## cargue (Feb 20, 2004)

mtn_man2 said:


> Both Yakima and Thule have their goods and bads. It really depends on the vehicle and what type of bikes or other accessories you want on the rack. The reason I say the vehicle makes a difference is because even though they are similar, in many cases the base rack is much easier to deal with from Yakima. I would say that the type of bike also depends because they both have different set-ups. If you are looking to put a big bike up top Yakima has the King Cobra series, but Thule has put out a big bike carrier as well. Sorry, don't know the name. If you are looking for road bikes I would consider the Thule because of the type of wheel strap they use. Yakima's trays tend to be a little more involved and can sometimes be a pain in the butt. I personally feel that Yakima's towers and bars are much easier to use and are more universal. Mixing and matching Yakima and Thule isn't a bad thing either. If you wanted to give me the year, make, and model of your vehicle I would be more than happy to give you my recommendations of which way to go. Let me know what type of bikes too. I enjoy this stuff, that's why I sell it.
> 
> Good luck


I'm trying to put the rack on an Acura TSX 2004. I'm currently riding an old stumpjumper.
I do mostly mountain biking.

thanks


----------



## mtn_man2 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Here's what I think based on your car...*



cargue said:


> I'm trying to put the rack on an Acura TSX 2004. I'm currently riding an old stumpjumper.
> I do mostly mountain biking.
> 
> thanks


I would go with the Yakima Q-towers over the Thule Aero Feet. Q-towers are much easier to install, trust me. As far as bike trays go; if you have disc brakes you are limited and must go with the Yakima Viper or Thule V2. Both are really nice but I like the V2 more. It is a nicer working and looking tray on top of that. If you don't have disc brakes consider the Yakima Steelhead or go with the Thule V2. They both have metal fork clamps versus plastic on the other. If you want to keep the front wheel on go with the King Cobra over the Cobra. Stay away from Thule's up-right mounts. Get locks for everything. Don't risk it.

Other questions just PM me.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*Looking for recommendations*

I drive a 2004 Toyota Matrix and would like to know which is better.

I plan to use the Rocky Mounts carriers because you can get them in colors, I want the yellow ones and they're compatible with Yakima and Thule.

Any recommendations and places that will ship overseas?


----------



## gobike (Jan 30, 2004)

I've had Yak's on two different trucks now and I have nothing but good things to say about them. However, my 2.6's won't fit on my steelhead. I guess I have to hit up the king cobra...


----------



## mtn_man2 (Jan 26, 2004)

*DirtDevils, this is what I think...*



DiRt DeViL said:


> I drive a 2004 Toyota Matrix and would like to know which is better.
> 
> I plan to use the Rocky Mounts carriers because you can get them in colors, I want the yellow ones and they're compatible with Yakima and Thule.
> 
> Any recommendations and places that will ship overseas?


I think you should go with the Yakima towers and bars and if you want the Rocky Mounts, do that too. The reason you should go with Yakima is because their bars are round. The Matrix roof line is very sloped and you would have problems mounting to square bars. As far as where to buy. I think you should check out www.rei.com. You can order everything you need from the website and have it shipped to you overseas. If you have other questions just PM me.


----------



## VaNRS2 (Dec 29, 2003)

Does your vehicle have any rack system already installed? If it does don't use the q-tower assembly. First of all I think it looks bad and has the possibility of scratching the paint and it is more expensive. If your car can take the lowrider that would be the best option. It basically ataches to the rails that run parallel to your car and is easily adjustable and removable, not to mention it also looks almost stock. If that does not work you may be able to use the landing pads which attach directly to the tracks your factory rack uses. Either of those two systems will be much better.

Oh and in case you did not figure it out this is all Yakima talk. I prefer the yakima mainly because of the round bars and their customer service is second to none. 
In response to whoever posted about using Yakima on Thule bars to answer your question I am not totally sure if it would go back on the Yak bars easily but I do know that the part you need to make it work is called a snap around and a 4-pack will run you I think about $10.

I work at an outdoor store and we sell Yakima and Thule by the way.


----------



## DudeOnABike (Dec 24, 2003)

I've been using Yakima for quite a while now, and it's been wonderful. I got the stuff pretty cheap too. I looked in the paper and a found a full set of raingutter towers, bars, a fairing, and three bike trays, and two wheel forks for 75 bucks. Since, I've added a loadwarrior basket, two more bike racks, and two more wheel forks.The stuff is much more user friendly than the Thule stuff I've used, but I haven't tried any of the newer stuff. I like the way Yakima stuff looks better too, if that makes a difference. But I guess whatever's cheaper works!


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

My personal preference is also Yakima.

As to the guy who can-openered his roof and trashed his forks: wouldn't you rather have had the rack break off?


----------



## sub6 (Jan 21, 2004)

@dam said:


> My personal preference is also Yakima.
> 
> As to the guy who can-openered his roof and trashed his forks: wouldn't you rather have had the rack break off?


 that was my 1st thought too, seems like a better "deal" to lose the $300 rack than a $2000 roof......


----------



## yogreg (Dec 23, 2003)

@dam said:


> My personal preference is also Yakima.
> 
> As to the guy who can-openered his roof and trashed his forks: wouldn't you rather have had the rack break off?


Good point. I was just illustrating how strong Thule's are.

Greg
can opened roof guy (many years ago)


----------



## mtbeginner (Apr 12, 2004)

*which rack system?? thule v2, yakima king cobra or viper?*



mtn_man2 said:


> Both Yakima and Thule have their goods and bads. It really depends on the vehicle and what type of bikes or other accessories you want on the rack. The reason I say the vehicle makes a difference is because even though they are similar, in many cases the base rack is much easier to deal with from Yakima. I would say that the type of bike also depends because they both have different set-ups. If you are looking to put a big bike up top Yakima has the King Cobra series, but Thule has put out a big bike carrier as well. Sorry, don't know the name. If you are looking for road bikes I would consider the Thule because of the type of wheel strap they use. Yakima's trays tend to be a little more involved and can sometimes be a pain in the butt. I personally feel that Yakima's towers and bars are much easier to use and are more universal. Mixing and matching Yakima and Thule isn't a bad thing either. If you wanted to give me the year, make, and model of your vehicle I would be more than happy to give you my recommendations of which way to go. Let me know what type of bikes too. I enjoy this stuff, that's why I sell it.
> 
> Good luck


I was wondering if you could help....i have a 2000 toyota avalon with thule roof-rack system...i have 2 disc mtbs (marin rift zone and cannondale jekyll)...i was thinking of the thule v2, or the yakima viper or king cobra...i already have the thule locks that i used with the ski rack attachment...which system is best for me?


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

*Just bought Yakima*



cargue said:


> Any opinions out there on gutterless small car roof rack systems? Namely Thule vs. Yakima.


This may not be appicable to you - but perhaps to others on this thread. I needed to carry 2 bikes & a kayak.

I drive a Kia Rio (dumbest buy EVER - ugh!) - anyhow, it has a very short roof line. I wanted the biggest span possible under the boat, and the Thule bars set up with only 18 inches. Yakima gave me 25 without a stretch kit.

Really, that was the only reason I chose one over the other. From what I hear, the Rocky Mount bike trays do just fine - for much less $$.

Also, seriously consider a fairing. Cuts down on the noise big time, and will save your gas mileage.

Good luck!

GF


----------



## mtn_man2 (Jan 26, 2004)

*My recommendation...*



mtbeginner said:


> I was wondering if you could help....i have a 2000 toyota avalon with thule roof-rack system...i have 2 disc mtbs (marin rift zone and cannondale jekyll)...i was thinking of the thule v2, or the yakima viper or king cobra...i already have the thule locks that i used with the ski rack attachment...which system is best for me?


would be to use the Thule V2. The V2 is more user friendly than the Viper is and I think a nicer tray. The king cobra is a weird rack. It is difficult to get the bikes in and out of. I would only recommend the king cobra if you had a big heavy downhill bike. Go for the V2 and you can still use the locks you already have.

Thanks for the questions


----------



## mtn_man2 (Jan 26, 2004)

*My thoughts.*



gofarther said:


> This may not be appicable to you - but perhaps to others on this thread. I needed to carry 2 bikes & a kayak.
> 
> I drive a Kia Rio (dumbest buy EVER - ugh!) - anyhow, it has a very short roof line. I wanted the biggest span possible under the boat, and the Thule bars set up with only 18 inches. Yakima gave me 25 without a stretch kit.
> 
> ...


I think that 25" crossbar spred is plenty for your applicaion unless your kayak is longer than 10 feet. The bikes will ride perfect under that spred and a shorter play boat will do just fine too. The rocky mounts are much cheaper, but I prefer yakima or thule much better. I have had bad experience with rocky mounts. I would read the reviews on them and see what others have to say. Just because I know about racks doesn't mean that you should do everything I say. It is your money and your final decisions. I would get the fairing even though it is way over priced. It does cut down on wind noise like you wouldn't believe. As far as gas mileage that may be a mythe. If you have other questions just reply here again.

Thanks


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

mtn_man2 said:


> I think that 25" crossbar spred is plenty for your applicaion unless your kayak is longer than 10 feet. The bikes will ride perfect under that spred and a shorter play boat will do just fine too. The rocky mounts are much cheaper, but I prefer yakima or thule much better. I have had bad experience with rocky mounts. I would read the reviews on them and see what others have to say. Just because I know about racks doesn't mean that you should do everything I say. It is your money and your final decisions. I would get the fairing even though it is way over priced. It does cut down on wind noise like you wouldn't believe. As far as gas mileage that may be a mythe. If you have other questions just reply here again.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry - should have been clearer. I've already bought this system. I chose the Yakima, because of the wider spread. My boat is a 13.5' touring kayak. It rides just fine with Yakima's Hull-a-port, combined with bow & stern tie-downs.

Thanks for all your advice on this thread!


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

*kind of repeating, but*

I have an old Thule rack, it is great, it outlasted my previous car. I also have an old Big Mouth bike tray. It is fine, but when I decided to buy a second one, I bought a Yakima King Cobra, and it fits the Thule rack great. The King Cobra is a little harder to use (I am only 5'4", you need to reach a little higher, but not much) than the Thule, but it does not scratch your frame--it doesn't touch your frame at all, and seems really secure. My one complaint is the little ratchet strap for the back wheel doesn't seem to work nearly as well as the Thule ratchet straps. Also, the King Cobra will work on any bicycle, while the Thule rack looks like it would not work on many dual suspension bikes.

One note I will make, Thule is supposed to be coming out with a bike mount similar to the King Cobra, but it is now months delayed. I was going to buy it, so I would not have to carry around two keys for my roof rack, but since they delayed release, I ended up with the Yakima. The new Thule rack will be called the Super G, check out http://www.mtbr.com/tradeshow/interbike2003/thule/productpage1.shtml but ignore the product release date because I still don't think it is available.

There are some other companies out there too, like Saris. One other note, personally, I really like having a rack which does not require the front wheel to be removed. Just saves a step. I have never really understood why they have those racks. Maybe they are more secure?


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

mtbeginner said:


> I was wondering if you could help....i have a 2000 toyota avalon with thule roof-rack system...i have 2 disc mtbs (marin rift zone and cannondale jekyll)...i was thinking of the thule v2, or the yakima viper or king cobra...i already have the thule locks that i used with the ski rack attachment...which system is best for me?


Check and see if Thule has finally released the Super G--it is their version of the Yak King Cobra. If it is out, you could use the locks for that. I had to buy the King Cobra because I wanted a full tray and now just carry two keys.


----------



## pting (Mar 8, 2004)

*Hitch carriers?*

What are the advantages of a roof system over a hitch system? Obviously I would have to get a hitch put on the car (currently a '96 Accord), but what else? I'm looking at buying an Enduro (w/ discs) soon, and would prefer not to go with a trunk mount.

I figure the chances of getting rear-ended is probably about the same as forgetting and driving into the garage with the bikes on, but insurance would probably cover the rear-ending.


----------



## AP-123 (Nov 24, 2004)

mtn_man2 said:


> .... Let me know what type of bikes too. I enjoy this stuff, that's why I sell it.
> 
> Good luck


3 months ago I bought an 1990 Porsche Carrera 4. Although I'm having a lot of fun driving it, I am missing the bike...

Any recomendations on bike racks for this car? I've gone back and forth weather or not this is a good idea or not for this car but I've decided to do it. Porsche didn't make a rack for this years C4.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## bones (Dec 19, 2003)

*I've had both*

And both are bulletproof.

It comes down to your cosmetic preference, what looks cooler with your wheels. My Thule worked great with my Volkswagon and faithfully carried up to 4 bikes at a time for 6 years.

My Yakima works great with my Jeep now.

b.


----------



## OZZMAN (Apr 19, 2007)

*Yakima full swing versus Thule Revolver*

I have a 05' Ford Explorer, looking for the best hitch rack. Does anyone have any experience with any of these two models? The Thule is only $12.00 more so price is not an issue. I would appreciate any comments thanks, Jesse


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

Thules are horrible. I have two Velo Vise Pros and both broke 1 week after the warranty. The whole thing is made of metal except the nuts that actually clamp the fork to the tray, they are plastic. I contacted Thule USA and the said they were from Sweden so I contacted them and the said - too bad so sad. So I got a set of Yakima 10mm skewers and retro fit them. I will never buy another Thule.


----------

